# Dent/Crease In New Prada Purse?



## jondoe89

Hi friends. My wife just got this bag a couple days ago on a trip. She hasn't used it but we just noticed that the front has a crease or dent in it on the patent leather. It's not a huge issue but perhaps it got squished in the bag (wasn't in a box since traveling). Is there any way to fix this? I doubt we can exchange it b/c we bought it in Amsterdam and are now in Paris, so different countries. Any tips appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Leather is a natural skin.  It's going to give and take.  Fill it up and use it.  No bag is going to stay photo shoot/boutique perfect even if it left the store in that condition.  It will get scratched, dented, seam threads will pop.  That's the nature of a well loved bag.


----------



## mirak13

With all of the leather bags that I have, I always store them with an *exact* amount of stuffing to keep them in their proper shape. It's a pain, but I've found that they stick to the original "mold" better than if I just let them sit unstuffed!


----------



## Prada Psycho

mirak13 said:


> With all of the leather bags that I have, I always store them with an *exact* amount of stuffing to keep them in their proper shape. It's a pain, but I've found that they stick to the original "mold" better than if I just let them sit unstuffed!


 You sound like me. 

I also stuff my bags, store them in their sleeper bags, put them in their box if they came with one or a shipping box and label the box with what's inside. That's for my more expensive or vintage bags.  With my mid-range bags and nylon bags, I stuff them with with those shipping air pillows or the paper that was in them, put them in their sleeper or a small pillowcase and those are stored in my handbag armoire in my cabinet in my closet.  

Geez, I didn't realize I was so OCD about storing my bags!! If it's worth forking out a lot of money on something special though, it's worth storing properly. Beyond that however, I don't fret about dings and dents that come along with using them.


----------



## dotty8

Usually, if the leather gets warm (eg. in the sun, heated by the hairdryer etc.) the dents are easier to straighten... I would do that and stuff the bag with lots of paper, so the dent would stretch a little


----------



## fsadeli

Curious to know if the dent has dissapeared? My friend has the same issue


----------

